# Looking for a good chocolate mousse recipe



## Dina (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd like something different but chocolatey besides brownies and chocolate cake.  I'm looking for a good and simple chocolate mousse recipe.  I saw one in the puff pastry box but it didn't convince me too much.  Thanks in advance.

Dina


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Really Easy Chocolate Mousse*

*Really Easy Chocolate Mousse*

This mousse is dense and wonderfully creamy, with a pronounced deep chocolate taste. 


INGREDIENTS: 

2 cups chopped bittersweet chocolate [I prefer El Rey or Valrhona chocolates - you can use good quality semi-sweet real chocolate chips in a pinch]  
1½ teaspoons pure Vanilla Extract 
pinch of Salt 
1½ cups Heavy Cream, heated to the boiling point 
6 eggs, separated 

GARNISH:  
Whipped Cream (optional) 

SPECIAL PREPARATIONS: 
Allow time for the mousse to chill. It will not set hard, but will be dense and creamy. 

SPECIAL EQUIPMENT:  
Food Processor 

DIRECTIONS: 

1. Combine chocolate, salt, and vanilla in processor and mix 30 seconds. Add the boiling cream and continue mixing 30 seconds more, or until the chocolate is entirely melted. Add the 6 egg yolks and mix another 5 seconds. Transfer to a large bowl and allow to cool to room temperature. 
2. Meanwhile, beat the 6 egg whites till stiff peaks form. Gently fold into the chocolate mixture, using a spatula. Place into a serving bowl or individual serving glasses, cover with plastic wrap and chill at least 2 hours. Serve chilled. 

PRESENTATION SUGGESTIONS:  
Serve in martini glasses layered with whipped cream and some fresh berries, with a sugar cookie standing up in the center, if desired. 

SERVES:  4 generously


----------



## Dina (Jun 8, 2004)

RAYT721,

Thanks for the recipe.  It sounds great and can't wait to make it for my friend and I.  She's so skinny cause she never eats desserts but mine and she mentioned she would love a good chocolate mousse.  Thanks again.

Dina


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

From a Master Chef.


CHOCOLATE MOUSSE -       Yield: 10 servings

    1/2 c  Sugar
    1/2 c  Water
    4  Egg whites, room temp.
    1/4 ts Cream of tartar
    2 c  Cream, whipping, whipped - to soft peaks
    1 c  Cocoa, unsweetened
    4 oz Chocolate, semi-sweet,-- melted, cooled to room temperature
    3 tb Espresso powder, instant

  For Mousse:
  ===========

       Heat sugar and water in heavy saucepan over medium-low heat until
  sugar dissolves, stirring occasionally and brushing down any crystals
  from sides of pan with brush dipped in cold water.  Increase heat and
  boil until mixture registers 240 F (soft ball stage) on a candy
  thermometer.

       Meanwhile, beat egg whites and cream of tartar until soft peaks
  form.  
       Slowly pour in hot syrup, beating until mixture is cool, about 5
  minutes
         Gently fold in whipped cream, cocoa, melted chocolate and
  espresso.
         Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Death By Chocolate with Mocha Mousse

                 COCOA MERINGUE
   4 egg whites
   1/8  tsp cream of tartar
   1/8  tsp salt
   1 1/4  cups granulated sugar
   2   tbsp sifted cocoa
   1   tbsp cornstarch
                   CHOCOLATE MOUSSE
   6 oz  semisweet chocolate
   1 1/2  cups  heavy cream
   3  egg whites
   2  tbsp granulated sugar
                       CHOCOLATE BROWNIE
   1 tsp unsalted butter
   1 tsp all purpose flour
   1  recipe  Brownies  -- uncooked
               see  SIMPLY THE BEST CHOCOLATE BROWNIES  -- separate OR
                        use favorite recipe
                        CHOCOLATE GANACHE
   1 1/2  cups heavy cream
   3 tbsp  unsalted butter
  22  oz  semisweet chocolate
                        MOCHA MOUSSE
  14 oz semisweet chocolate
   4 oz  unsweetened chocolate
   1/2  cup water
   4  tbsp instant coffee
   2  tbsp cocoa  -- sifted
   5  egg whites
   2  tbsp granulated sugar
   3/4  cup  heavy cream *
                        MOCHA RUM SAUCE
   6 oz unsalted butter
   1 1/3  cups granulated sugar
   1 1/3  cups  heavy cream
   8  tbsp  cocoa  -- sifted
   3  tbsp dark rum
    1/4  tsp salt
   4  tsp instant coffee
   1  tsp pure vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 225 F.

Trace 9" circle on parchment paper, turn over so that pencil line faces
downwards, and place on baking sheet.
Prepare cocoa meringue: Place egg whites, cream of tartar in bowl, whisk until soft peaks form, add one cup sugar while continuing to whisk, and continue until stiff. Fold in the remaining dry ingredients, and use to fill a pastry bag. Pipe in a spiral to fill the circle.

Place in preheated oven, bake 15 minutes. Lower temperature to 200F and bake for 2 hours 45 minutes. Remove from oven and allow to cool for 45 minutes before handling.

Raise oven temp to 325F.

While meringue is baking, prepare chocolate mousse. Melt chocolate in double boiler. Remove from heat and stir until smooth - keep at room temerature until needed. Beat the cream until peaks form. Beat the egg whites until soft peaks form, then whisk in the sugar until stiff peaks form. Add a quarter of the cream to the chocolate and whisk, then add to the egg whites. Fold in remaining cream. Refrigerate mousse until needed.

Prepare brownie layer: Grease 9"x1.5" round tin with the butter, and flour
with the 1tsp flour - shake out excess. Pour brownie mix in, place in
preheated oven and bake until toothpick comes out clean - about 30 minutes.
Remove from oven and allow to rest in pan for 5 minutes, then turn out and refrigerate for 15-20 minutes. Cut in half horizontally.

Keep at room temperature until needed. Prepare ganache: Bring cream and water to a boil in a 2.5 quart saucepan. Place chocolate in a bowl, pour over boiling cream and allow to stand for 5 minutes. Stir until smooth. 

Keep at room temperature until needed.

Prepare mocha mousse: Melt the chocolates, water, coffee and cocoa in a double boiler, keep at room temperature.Whisk egg whites until soft peaks form, then add sugar and whisk until stiff. Whip cream until stiff. Fold 1/4 of egg whites into chocolate mix, fold in whipped cream and then remaining egg whites. Keep at room temperature.

To assemble:Place a closed 9"x3" springform tin on a baking sheet. Put in top half of chocolate brownie, top side up. Ladle 1.5 cups ganache over the
brownie. Trim the meringue with a serrated knife so that it fits snugly and
place, top side up, over the ganache, pressing down gently to eliminate air
pockets. Spoon mocha mousse on top of meringue, then top with the remaining brownie half, bottom side up. Chill cake in the freezer for 30 minutes or in refrigerator for one hour.

Remove from freezer and release from cake tin. Pour remaining ganache over cake and spread over sides. Refrigerate for 10-15 minutes to set the ganache. 

Fill a pastry bag fitted with a large star tip with the chocolate mousse and
pipe a circle of stars around the outside of the top of the cake, then pipe
out stars inside this circle to fill the top of the cake.

Sauce:  Heat butter in 2.5 quart saucepan. When melted, add sugar, cream, cocoa, salt and 2 tbsp of the rum. Whisk to combine, bring to a boil and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from the heat, and add remaining ingredients and stir until smooth. Allow to cool to room temperature before serving.

Refrigerate for at least 4 and preferably 12 hours before cutting and serving on plates flooded with mocha rum sauce.

**(said 1/4 cup in the original posting, but then referred to 3/4 cup later on - 3/4 cup sounds right and tastes pretty good, but I may well be wrong!)


----------



## Sabrine (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't know if you have found the recipe that have conviced you . Anyway, I give you mine 

170 g (6 oz) dark  chocolate 
2 Tbsp sugar
1 egg yolk
4 egg whites 
1/3 cup milk
pinch of salt

Melt chocolate with milk. Add egg yolk and mix well. Beat egg whites with a pinch of salt a few seconds then add sugar and beat  until foamy .  Add carefully to the chocolate. Refrigerate for several hours .


----------

